# Interior LED Conversion Packs | www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk | We Will Build Any Car Packs!



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

After being in the LED business for a while, we have come across many people who would love to change their vehicle interior lights to LED, but not many have the knowledge and expertise in LEDs to be able to order the correct bulbs.

Here at Horizon LEDs we have been trailing these Interior LED Converison Packs for a small while and it has proven success as the key thing is to be able to offer you the complete kit so you can simply do a quick job of swapping out interior bulbs and not have to go through the effort of researching and enquiring about what bulbs fit where.

We trialed this with a few BMW & Audi models and here is what you could potentially have for less than around £30 (model dependant): -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/oem-interior-led-packages

Pictures: -























Also check out this photo album on our Facebook page for a recent LED conversion on a 2010 Audi A4 B8: -

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.518125214982050.1073741841.122106467917262&type=3

If you would like interior LEDs then let us know, drop us a PM or direct email to [email protected] with your full vehicle details and exact model and we will build a kit for you and post it on our website for you to purchase!

Thanks for reading,

Zain @ HorizonLEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Big thank you to one of our customers from all the way in Belguim, who bought our 50W H11 Cree LEDs Fog Lights for his Audi SQ5! No more more non matchin fog lams, lovely example of an Audi, pictures as below: -













As awlays, if you have any questions just let us know!

Thanks,

Horizon LEDs


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Never bought from you,looking at your stuff as i type,whats your warranty period??


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey,

Minimum 1 Year, and up to 2 years on most products such as HID & LED Kits.

Thanks!


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Special Offer on all our Cree LED Headlight/Fog Light Kits as below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-led-headlight-kits-single-beam

Massive savings as these were once priced at £100! :thumsup:

Even better is you guys can still use your forum discount of 5% too! 

This special offer will end on the 1st March 2015 or whilst stocks last!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oo, I like them fogs in the sq5, possibly thinking about my s4, as that is one of my niggles, it has oem hid's, but the fogs are that horrid yellow colour, and come to think of it, my side lights and hi beams could do with a make over..


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Do you have one for for interior for Volvo's C30's?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I'm looking to update the interior lights inside the load bay of my Vivaro.

So far I have found that my best option is to create something myself. I'm not confident in this area, although I'd almost certainly give it a go!
I just want a light strip or 2 bright lights, that'll plug straight into the standard wiring harness with an added On/Off switch.

Can you help?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

question;

How do these cree headlights compare to HIDs?

Ive got HIDs (in projector headlights before the keyboard warriors start!) and think there pretty damn good 

So what benefits are there to changing to the cree LED?


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Oo, I like them fogs in the sq5, possibly thinking about my s4, as that is one of my niggles, it has oem hid's, but the fogs are that horrid yellow colour, and come to think of it, my side lights and hi beams could do with a make over..


Drop us an email on [email protected] and one of the guys will send you all the details and recommendations you need for your S4.

Thanks


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> Do you have one for for interior for Volvo's C30's?


Yes we sure do, I can get one of the guys to make up the kit for you. Drop us an email on [email protected] with your car details and we will get you the price etc...

Thanks


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to update the interior lights inside the load bay of my Vivaro.
> 
> ...


Drop us an email on [email protected] and one of the guys will send you all the details and recommendations if we can help.

Thanks


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

davies20 said:


> question;
> 
> How do these cree headlights compare to HIDs?
> 
> ...


Okay HIDs are around 4000 lumens (depending on model of course) so they are not as bright as HIDs. But for people who have reflector lens as opposed to projector will love these as they are slightly brighter than halogens and you get the nice bright white light too.

That said the majority of customers use these for their Fog Lights and Main Beams. The main beams need something which is instant and usable as a flash and unfortunately you cannot get this with HIDs as they have a warm up period.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I sent out an email for discount code and asked for HID kit for my same car.  This is the first thing I want to do.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

HorizonLEDs said:


> Okay HIDs are around 4000 lumens (depending on model of course) so they are not as bright as HIDs. But for people who have reflector lens as opposed to projector will love these as they are slightly brighter than halogens and you get the nice bright white light too.
> 
> That said the majority of customers use these for their Fog Lights and Main Beams. The main beams need something which is instant and usable as a flash and unfortunately you cannot get this with HIDs as they have a warm up period.


OK thanks for that.

I'm lucky as my fabia runs projectors with a shutter system for main beams (shutter closes half my dipped beam & open up the full beam for main beam) so flashing isn't a problem.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought their led angel eyes bulbs for my 3 series cab, and they're superb really impressed by the quality and look.


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*BRAND NEW STYLE OF BULBS NOW AVAILABLE!*

​
Link as below: -

*CLICK HERE!*

These bulbs have x2 back to back cones fitted internally to each bulb, with a total of x9 Cree LEDs in total. Top x3 LEDs are also fitted behind a reflector lens.

The benefit of these is they work very much like OEM halogen bulbs and have the similar light spread and output effect. Great for use as Fog Lights & Daytime Running Lights.

For headlight lights you need to check out the above LED Headlight Kits in our previous posts, as these Cone LEDs would not be suitable for headlight (dipped/main beam) applications.

As always, drop us any questions to [email protected], always happy to help.

Thanks,

Horizon LEDs


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, this might be a daft question but...

Do the led interior light bulbs still fade out gradually like oe fillament bulbs?


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Harry,

Yes ours do fade out just like halogen bulbs. 

Cheers


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Another happy customer, this time with our Original Gen 1 Cree LED Headlamp Kits, check out the review from this customer: -

_"Having bought the HB3/9005's for my Mazda 5 I was looking forward to these being just as good and I wasn't disappointed! The beam is much brighter, wider, focussed and powerful than the factory fitted halogen's. These H4's were fitted to my wife's Picanto and the job was done in the hour. The hardest job being to get the light units out. Here in Guernsey there's precious little street lighting most of what there is is turned off from midnight to 0600L and so these are a very welcome upgrade I can tell you!"_

Product used as below -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-l...ts-single-beam/h4-cree-led-headlight-kit-gen1

Big thanks to Carl for also sharing these pictures with us: -









As always, if you have any questions please drop us an email on [email protected] for a faster response, we will be more than happy to help.

Thanks For Looking!

HorizonLEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Sharing some pictures with you all, many thanks to our customer who bought the BMW E9X Interior LED Kit as below and took some shots for us: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/oem-interior-led-packages/bmw-interior-led-kits

*OEM/STOCK Lighting*









*LED KIT Lighting*











As always, any questions just drop us an email on [email protected]

Thanks for Looking!

Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

We have reduced the price of our GEN 1 Cree LED Headlight Kits by *30%*!

This really is a one off promotion and is strictly whilst stocks last. The GEN 1 Cree LED is kit is our bestselling LED Headlight Kit which was once priced similar to the GEN 3 Philips LED Kit.

Today you can have this kit for the fraction of the price, and its still the same brightness output as the GEN 3 Philips Kit and backed by the same warranty.

Models included in this promotion are listed as below, all 6000K models (Pure Daylight White): -

H1
H4
H7
H8
H9
H11
H13
H16
HB4/9006

Stock of these will run out fast so please do make your decision ASAP to avoid disappointment. All coupon codes are also valid in conjunction with this promotion, so drop us a PM and we will give you the discount code to get them even cheaper!

Link to the products as below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-leds/headlamp-cree-led/cree-led-headlight-kits-single-beam

Remember these can too be used as Fog Lights, some examples below: -

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.677158005745436.1073741872.122106467917262&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.647284308732806.1073741863.122106467917262&type=3

Videos of them in action here, check out our YouTube page for more: -











As always if you have any questions please just ask, we are available on [email protected] so drop us an email directly for a faster response.

Thanks For Looking!

Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*Brand New & Exclusive Premium LED Range*



More information available on our website as below for the Wedge fitment: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/14k-gold-led-range/14k-gold-wedge-led

More information available on our website as below for the Festoon fitment: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/14k-gold-led-range/14k-gold-festoon-led

Now in stock and available for delivery! 

As always, any questions just let us know on [email protected]

Thanks for Looking!

Horizon LEDs


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Emailed you dude re a 12 plate beetle.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

hi could you tell me if you have LED rear number plate bulbs for a 2009/10 Audi A4 S line B8.

Ive seen a few sets and they are far too bright and don't show the number plate properly, looking for a standard look, mines are still a yellow tinge to them and I'm not a fan considering my headlights are xenon/DRL's

Also an interior lighting kit and fog lamp LED kit?

PM or post a price if you can get me a price for the above kit. Thanks


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

mike13098 said:


> hi could you tell me if you have LED rear number plate bulbs for a 2009/10 Audi A4 S line B8.
> 
> Ive seen a few sets and they are far too bright and don't show the number plate properly, looking for a standard look, mines are still a yellow tinge to them and I'm not a fan considering my headlights are xenon/DRL's
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Drop us an email on [email protected] and one of the guys will make you up a quote for the ones your after.

Cheers


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*BMW E92/M3 CREE LED REVERSE/BACK UP LIGHTS NOW AVAILABLE!*

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/e92-cree-led-backup-reverse-kit​


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*OEM Style Interior LED Solutions Now Available!*

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/oem-interior-solutions​


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

As the title says, 15% OFF the Entire Store this Summer!

Min Spend of £50, which can be easily achieved when on the hunt for LEDs!

Code is *SUMMER15* and can be used as many times as you want during the promotional period!

Visit our website for T&C's

Thanks,

Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Just a gentle reminder for your all, 15% off entire store promotion is still on - its never been a good time to purchase your LED bulbs/kits!



Minimum Spend £50, orders below £50 can use our 5% off code HORIZON5.

Thanks!​


----------

